# YAAH BABY SEPT 1st!!!



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't know if I shared the GOOD news...September 1st - Horus does Sharm !! :clap2:

YAHHH BABY!!

Everything is going to plan  nice and schweeeeeeet...

I can't do my little dance for you but you would have liked to see it 

:humble:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Ah, yet another speedos wearing- russian girls hunter guy on a viagra overdose. 

JUst what Sharm needs. 

:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Ah, yet another speedos wearing- russian girls hunter guy on a viagra overdose.
> 
> JUst what Sharm needs.
> 
> :clap2:




Lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol


is that Sept 2011??


it gives you nearly a year to prepare yourselves girls, anyway


----------

